# (CLOSED)



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

No entry fee needed, her house is right behind my museum and tips are appreciated but not required, ill be in the house with her so that she doesn't stop crafting and ill pm you the dodo code and I only want 3 people max at a time!


----------



## gloomville (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm interested please


----------



## MissShema (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come! i'll tip


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Sending you both the code!


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 23, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bunlily said:


> Would love to stop by!


sending you the code now!


----------



## Rhilynn (Apr 23, 2020)

^,^ id love to visit too~


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Rhilynn said:


> ^,^ id love to visit too~


Hi, ill send you the code after a person leaves!


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to stop by ^^


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> I'd like to stop by ^^


Ill send you the code soon!


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 23, 2020)

could I also come?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> could I also come?


Sure, I have 1 more person coming and than the next 3 people will come!


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d love to come please!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jadeypop said:


> I’d love to come please!


Sure I got the next 3 people coming soon!!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 23, 2020)

i'd love to swing by when you have space


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's room. No rush!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> i'd love to swing by when you have space


Sure if you don't mind waiting I have a bit of a line now, I will get to everyone!


----------



## gloomville (Apr 23, 2020)

This was so awesome of you to do, I hope you get the best tips!!!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

gloomville said:


> This was so awesome of you to do, I hope you get the best tips!!!


Nah its cool, thanks so much!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Also sorry guys that her house is hard to find! I ahem to move my museum lol


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to visit too, please ;v;


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jadeypop said:


> I’d love to come please!





Lumbridge said:


> i'd love to swing by when you have space





Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to visit when there's room. No rush!


Will get to you guys shortly, got the other 3 in now once they all leave I will send you all the code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



SetsuTheYena said:


> I would love to visit too, please ;v;


Of course, sorry that you have to wait I have to get to some others first!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

I have gotten to everyone with the code so far!


----------



## Aaren (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! Could I join you too?  No hurry!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Aaren said:


> Hello! Could I join you too?  No hurry!


Of course, ill pm you the code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

alright I'm done for tonight, sorry guys!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Jared:3 said:


> Loved having you all come, everyone enjoy!


----------

